# I made a siggy! Yay!



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

What do you think?? It's the one that IS my sig right now haha. It's the first one I've ever made and I'm making some more right now! I can make you one if you want!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice!!!! you can try one out on me-mine is goofy will put in a pic of Sonny

it is his scrufty wintertime pic but all the others have barn s and junk in the shots


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love one made of Brickens! You did a fantastic job on yours, especially for your first time.

Here are some pics...


















Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

kirsti, here's your sig  if you don't like it i'll make you a different one. 










i'm working on the brickens one, it'll be done soon!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Would you mind making one for me of Buster?
I really love your siggies! :]


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's the Brickens one, if you don't like it I'll redo it!










Gillian, I'm working on yours 

Oh and - if anyone wants any special text or any thing on their sig just let me know!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I LOVE it!!! You are so talented!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks! i'm so glad you like it!!!
gillian, here's yours!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow, very nice! You're talented! Care to give mine a try?

















Thanks!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, I love it! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Can you make me two?? 
One with Zorro:
http://i34.tinypic.com/2h5ma7k.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/19p6bp.jpg

One with Kramer:
http://i33.tinypic.com/28kkdjd.jpg


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey can you make one for me? It can Say "beau" please and thank you!
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/BeauBeau_xc/beauheadshotboarder.jpg


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm working on all of them right now  girl_on_black_pony, do you want the black pony in the Kramer siggy too or do you want me to crop him out of that pic?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

could you make one for me, when you have the time ?(i feel kinda bad asking since you have so many requests  )

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/grilljonmyndir154.jpg
http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q311/SignyM/folaldafer032.jpg
and perhaps the text could be ; Toppurinn á tilverunni


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

JustDressageIt, here's yours  I kind of went with what you already had and added the "angel of mine" thing, hope that's okay! Let me know if you want anything changed.










And eventer_beau, here's yours 









The others will be done soon 
oh and, if anyone wants a "set" kind of like what I have - with an avatar that goes with the sig, let me know and I can definitely do that for ya!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

dannys_girl16 said:


> Ok, I'm working on all of them right now  girl_on_black_pony, do you want the black pony in the Kramer siggy too or do you want me to crop him out of that pic?


If you can, crop him out of it 
THANKS!


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks so much! i love it!!
if you had time, can i have a matching avvie? if not, totally fine!


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

eventer_beau, i can definitely do that for you  i'm just going to finish up the last couple of sigs first, then i'll do it. do you want it with the same pic or a different one?


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

You can choose from any of these pictires. :]
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/BeauBeau_xc/2008_0812augevent080176.jpg
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/BeauBeau_xc/2008_0812augevent080175.jpg
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/BeauBeau_xc/2008_0731CTETAjumping0025.jpg
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/BeauBeau_xc/2008_0731CTETAjumping0070.jpg
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee122/BeauBeau_xc/2008_0731CTETAjumping0072.jpg


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar, here's yours. If you don't like it I can redo it  girl_on_black_pony, sorry I'm taking so long! Yours will be done soon


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

okay, thanks! ^


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony, here's the zorro one - i'll have the kramer one done in the morning.










eventer_beau, your avvie will be done then too!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks! Its awesome!
When I get pics of ticket Ill contact you LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

dannys_girl16 said:


> JustDressageIt, here's yours  I kind of went with what you already had and added the "angel of mine" thing, hope that's okay! Let me know if you want anything changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! LOVE it!!!!!

If you have time, could you put her show name in there, "My Style"? Thanks!!


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Could I please have an avvie and a siggy! Thank you!

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff243/crazy4beanz/yee-2.jpg

Text: Nigel

THANK YOU!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

can you do two on mine Please his name is Luke the Duke


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> dannys_girl16 said:
> 
> 
> > JustDressageIt, here's yours  I kind of went with what you already had and added the "angel of mine" thing, hope that's okay! Let me know if you want anything changed.
> ...


 Glad you like it! I can definitely add her show name, how do you want it? I can do it up top in small black letters like I did the "angel of mine" thing, or as a faded overlay to the whole thing...just let me know! I can experiment a little and see what looks good too


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony, here's kramer  hope you like it.


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

eventer_beau, here's your avvie. i'm kinda bummed because it looked really good at 200x200 but i had to compress it a ton to make 24kb...i wish there wasnt a size limit for avvies


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

xNigelx, here's yours


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Parker Horse Ranch, do you want two siggies or one with both pics?


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

You are so talented!

I'd love to have a siggy if you don't mind!



This is Callie:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/Horses104-3.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/Horses106-2.jpg


And if you have time a second one would be great, if not don't worry about it :]

This is Paco:
[ I kinda don't want the rider in it if thats not a problem]
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/Horses074-4.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xbulletsncandyx/Horses/Horses072-4.jpg


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

I really like your siggies!! I would love to get one when you have time!! 

If it could say Elegance
Colors: blues
You can use these pictures:

























Thank you!!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

dannys_girl16 said:


> Parker Horse Ranch, do you want two siggies or one with both pics?


I want one siggies with both pictures. Thank You!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

dannys_girl16 said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > dannys_girl16 said:
> ...


You're the artist, I'll let you decide!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, you are amazing! Can you please make me one?? Here are the pics, you can mix and match, whatever you think will be pretty. 

Please put: Jubilee (big letters) To the Rhythm (smaller letters)

Here are the pictures (use any or all):
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/FavouritePictureEver-1.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage5-3.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/101.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage19-3.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage76.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage57.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/collage68.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/tessa_dakota/pretty2.jpg

Any colour is great. Sorry so many pics.

Thanks!!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Nevermind on the siggy for me. I got bored and made my own... but thank you anyway!! :wink:


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Its so beautiful! I love it.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you make me one?
Thank you so much! Let me know if you need new/different pictures
Her name is Lady Blue... blue would be a good color.


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in to let you all know that the siggies ARE getting done - don't lose hope  I've been super busy this weekend but I'll be back on track soon, with siggies for everyoneeeee


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you this is really nice of you!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Any updates on the siggies?


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I feel really bad for just up and disappearing...last week I was busy all week spending time with the boyfriend (he left for college on Sunday...cue the worst week ever haha.) Now I'm not only moving but I lacerated my cornea so I can't see all that well...I'm sooo sorry  I really will try to get back to everything ASAP.


----------

